# Zac vs Raditz



## SSJ Zac (Aug 25, 2006)

Zac vs Raditz Part 1:




Zac vs Raditz Part 2:




Click to view in new window/tab and to view from the beginning.

What do you guys think?


----------



## m_babble (Aug 25, 2006)

Pretty epic!


----------



## beedog19 (Aug 25, 2006)

pretty sweet, good work zac, you look a lot like goku at the begining of the first part. oh and whoop his monkey ass!


----------

